# How about This? Jet Ski pump, Golf Cart Elect motor?



## fishbum (Jul 26, 2013)

Have seen a few home built elect motors/boats around was wondering about a elect motor hooked to a jet ski pump?
Anyone have nothing to think about like me?


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 26, 2013)

It would probably be fine for running slowly, but it's doubtful that it will wind up to enough RPM's to get on plane. For slow speed torque, it would be great, though. But if you're turning that slow, you'd gain more torque and maneuverability with a prop drive, not a jet drive.


----------

